# Problems with dogs



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

How many of you horse people have had trouble with dogs?
I've met so many horse riders that seem to go over the top about Alfie and Muddy being well behaved around horses, I wondered how much of a problem dogs are.
A rider this morning told me that her horse refused to go on one route because it had been attacked by a dog


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Sadly a lot of horses don't like dogs running up fast behind them or barking at them (which is quite understandable) and dogs tend to like barking at horses! Some horses will just get scared and try to flee, although I have known a couple that dislike dogs that much that they will try and kick them or stamp on them.

But there are dogs that are quite used to being around horses, I had one that used to come out riding with me and he would trot along quite happily either beside or behind my horse along the lanes, and we'd have a great time. He would go in the stable and the field with the horses, and because he was a calm quiet dog the horses liked him a lot and would often nuzzle him.

Horses don't have a dislkie to actual dogs, it's the sudden noise or sight of a dog barking/running that will scare them. I mean if you aren't expecting a dog to jump round a corner and bark at you I think most people would jump, same as a horse. If they know the dog is there and the dog doesn't make any sudden movements or noises, the horse will be fine.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

One of my biggest fears when riding out is meeting a dog, especially one with no lead. Alot of horses are scared of dogs (mine being one of them) and when your riding on the roads the last thing you want is for your horse to flip out and you be hanging on for dear life. Also the worry of you falling off and the horse taking off lose down a road. a lot of dogs do tend to jump up at them and get really close, not their fault as sometimes they may have never even seen a horse before!
I have been lucky enough to never have had this problem with my current horse (she is the worst I have owned for her dislike to dogs) but it is quite a common thing in some places


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I havent been riden for a while, but nine times out of ten my lovely ride across the feilds would be wrecked by dogs chasing along the side of us, with owners yards back yelling them to go back!

Mind you drivers are worse  so disrespectful!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a natural instinct for dogs to chase horses. Dogs are natural predators and horses will run, but some people are just plain stupid.

My daughter used to keep her horse in a stables owned by the most stupid female on the planet. She had a little JR, and one day when my daughter was riding around practicing jumping, the dog started biting the horse's ankles (or whatever they are called). Far from stopping him, the stupid woman thought it was funny.

The horse started rearing and turning, trying to get away, my daughter couldn't get off whilst she was in that state and eventually the horse reared up and came down on the dog, breaking his pelvis and leaving hoof marks on his stomach.

Stupid owner wanted us to pay the vet bill.

If you are going to walk your dogs where horses are likely to be, unless you know they are 100% with them, they should be on a lead.

I once took Ferdie to the stables and the horses went nuts, neighing and running about. I don't think they realised it was a dog, as there are dogs up there all the time. Very strange experience.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

There is one place I ride past where there are 2 big dogs that run along the fence (inside) barking wildly. My horse tenses up but keeps going. I have been lucky I suppose with the dogs I meet because they all seem to be quite horse savvy and keep their distance. OTOH if I am dog walking and I meet a horse I always put my dog into a sit stay by my side and allow the horse to pass. That I think is the polite and sensible thing to do. I did meet one rider recently on a fairly narrow bridlepath, who, despite clearly seeing that I was in the process of recalling my dog, insisted on putting his horse into canter and passing at full pelt before I had time to bring my dog back to me. How rude! and dangerous. Luckily my dog is fairly well horse proofed, but even so, she could have ended up under the hooves, because she had nowhere to go.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

lucylastic said:


> There is one place I ride past where there are 2 big dogs that run along the fence (inside) barking wildly. My horse tenses up but keeps going. I have been lucky I suppose with the dogs I meet because they all seem to be quite horse savvy and keep their distance. OTOH if I am dog walking and I meet a horse I always put my dog into a sit stay by my side and allow the horse to pass. That I think is the polite and sensible thing to do. I did meet one rider recently on a fairly narrow bridlepath, who, despite clearly seeing that I was in the process of recalling my dog, insisted on putting his horse into canter and passing at full pelt before I had time to bring my dog back to me. How rude! and dangerous. Luckily my dog is fairly well horse proofed, but even so, she could have ended up under the hooves, because she had nowhere to go.


I had always got mine to come back and sit when meeting horses, he used to do it on his own sometimes, much to the surprise of many a horse rider.
Now he is uncomfortable when sitting I just recall him, not that he'd chase a horse, he seems to think that if he keeps walking in a straight line, the horse will go around him


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not the dogs that are the problem for me it's usually the owners. My boys are so used to dogs running about the yard. I would say the majority of dog owners I meet whilst out hacking are considerate enough to recall their dog, however there is the minority that are very inconsiderate and rude. 

I had one owner who had two labs of lead on a bridle path, hurtleing towards me barking and bouncing through the bushes. Scared the crap out of my friends horse and he took of with her dogs following trying to nip his fetlocks. I asked the woman if she would mind recalling her dogs so that we could settle the horse. She said and I quote " He will not hurt the horse he's just playing, and its great exercise, they are used to horses." Yeah but that horse is not good with dogs and doesn't like being bitten. She refused to get her dogs under control so sadly the worst happened and the dog got a bad kick. Oh then did she complain! Her own fault I say, just a shame for the poor dog. 

If we see dogs up ahead we usually stop the ride untill we are sure they are under control and thank any owner who has common sense to be considerate.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I ride in the New Forest where we also have a lot of dog walkers. Most of them are considerate and recall their dogs or move over to the side of the track with them. There are occasionally ones who let the dogs run up to the horses but fortunately our horses are used to dogs and don't generally react. I have had a pony shy when a dog has rushed out of the bushes but as I say most dog walkers are considerate.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

My horses are used to dogs as I have 2 german sheps so they are good around dogs, most times when I am out riding owners put their dogs on leads and I have a few times had dog owners ask if they can talk to me for a while so their dog can get used to horses


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

A lot of people don't bother to desensitize their horses to dogs, and then panic if they meet one out on a hack,

I desensitize my horses to everything I can find, including throwing footballs at them, just in case, and I have never had a problem with dogs when out riding as my horses are calm and the dogs tend to stay calm.


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

I've got a dog school and my horse is living in a field next to our training field, so he sees lots and lots of dogs. He is ignoring them mostly, sometimes comes over to have a sniff. He is 13 months old now. 

We use him and our sheep to socialise dogs with them so they know not to chase or bark at them. And all dogs are well behaved with horses and sheep now  and my horse is bomb proof when it comes to doggies


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> A lot of people don't bother to desensitize their horses to dogs, and then panic if they meet one out on a hack,
> 
> I desensitize my horses to everything I can find, including throwing footballs at them, just in case, and I have never had a problem with dogs when out riding as my horses are calm and the dogs tend to stay calm.


This is the best thing to but but some horses are just egnerally spooky, like mine!! You can do things over and over and she still jumps at any little thing because thats just how she is so its a matter of learning to live with it. I always continue to try and get her to desensitize to things and she is bomb proof, she is just spooky and tends to jump out of her skin if something scares her (on the spot though) That to me wouldnt make her any less a bombproof horse.
Just something I have to live with!!


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Melx said:


> This is the best thing to but but some horses are just egnerally spooky, like mine!! You can do things over and over and she still jumps at any little thing because thats just how she is so its a matter of learning to live with it. I always continue to try and get her to desensitize to things and she is bomb proof, she is just spooky and tends to jump out of her skin if something scares her (on the spot though) That to me wouldnt make her any less a bombproof horse.
> Just something I have to live with!!


Typical thoroughbred. I think some breeds react differently to others. It's mostly the TB's at our yard that spook at dogs etc. However they are bred to run and they are naturally more instictive. In my opinion NO horse can ever be 100% bomb proof, nobody will ever erase natural instict out of the horse. Even Police horses have there spooks at times. It's just something we have to accept as said above from Melx.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think anyone should even considering buying thoroughbred unless they are willing to live with querks like this!! lol It is just typical of the breed!!
My Star might be a bit of a idiot at times but I love her and wouldnt change her


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My horses are used to dogs running around and bashing into their legs but they can still be frightened by a dog that moves fast or appears from nowhere and no doubt if the dog chased them while they were reacting they would run off in fright.

Dont forget no amount of desensitising can make a horse totally bombproof. I have one that is terrified of blue flowers  and will often stop dead and refuse to go by a dark patch on the road, yet he is totally safe with big obvious things. A person knelt down in a garden weeding or something can totally freak a horse as it is an unfamiliar shape. Basically anything slightly different can terrify even the calmest horse - they are weird.


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

We have a tb on our yard that spooks at his own shaddow. It's so funny, you wonder what on earth is going through his mind. Everything spooks this horse, grass blowing in the wind, his feed bucket, water being poured, insane. However he's like that on the yard and on hacks but !00% on the ball when he's jumping. Weird, you can put a the most spooky jump infront of him and he's not bothered. Very strange. If only he could talk.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I hate to sayu it but Star has spooked at her shaddow a fair few times haha Last week I rode at about 8 in the evening and where the sun was starting to go down her sahddow was more obvious than usual, we were walking around the school with her snorting at it :lol: O and another funny thing she done the other morning, one of the girls was cleaning out the water trough and she the water had been chucked out onto the floor in the gate way, I went to put her back in the field and what did she do? Jumped the puddle haha!! She must have jumped it a good 3 ft too!! She most definitely isnt all there 

Although since getting my new saddle for some strange reason she has relaxed soooo much!! I think maybe its because where I am more comfotable in my seat I am automatically more relaxed and she is then more relaxed!

She may be a bit weird but I love her :


----------

